# Changer de Carte Graphique PowerMac G5



## Tajah (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Je me retourne vers vous car ce soir mes recherches sur internet ne m'ont pas apportées grand chose.
Je souhaiterai changer ma carte Graphique actuel: une Nvidia Geforce 6600Le 128Mo par une autre carte plus performante. le problème c'est que je ne sais pas quoi et google m'a mené nulle part.
Bref je voudrai mettre une autre carte compatible à mon G5 et qui aurait une mémoire de 256Mo minimum et allant jusque 512 si possible.
Bien entendu la ou ça cloche c'est que je ne veux pas d'une carte à 300 euros (aucune utilité) sinon je serai allé prendre une carte sur l'Apple store et ce serait réglé.
EN gros est ce que quelqu'un a déjà fait ce type d'évolution et serait capable de m'aider en me fournissant des exemples de cartes compatible car la je galère je vous avouerai.
Pour info cette carte me permettrai de regarder de la vidéo HD sans trop de saccade et ainsi que de travailler quelques montage vidéo sous Motion ou After effects.

Vous remerciant d'avance pour vos retour.


----------



## Gautier (12 Janvier 2008)

Regarde chez des revendeurs spécialisés : MacWay, iCLG, etc. Tu n'auras pas un grand choix et rien de très économique.  Point important : voir si ton G5 à un port AGP ou PCI Express (cela dépend des générations).


----------



## Tajah (13 Janvier 2008)

Ma carte vidéo actuel est une PCIexpress, et je te remercie beaucoup Gautier pour ton retour je vais en effet regarder de ce pas ces sites en questions.


----------



## pixieguy (13 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour Tajah,
Comme tu es parisien, vois du côté de "Rue Mongallet" si tu trouves ton bonheur. De ce moment c'est les soldes pour le prêt à porter de l'ordinateur personnel. Bon courage, car il faut bien connaitre les spécifications de ta machine pour faire le bon choix.
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2008)

pixieguy a dit:


> Bonjour Tajah,
> Comme tu es parisien, vois du côté de "Rue Mongallet" si tu trouves ton bonheur. De ce moment c'est les soldes pour le prêt à porter de l'ordinateur personnel. Bon courage, car il faut bien connaitre les spécifications de ta machine pour faire le bon choix.
> @+



Excellent conseil ... Pour gaspiller des sous ! Je te rappelle que même si les cartes vidéo des Mac existent aussi dans le monde PC, elles utilisent des firmwares différents, et celles de la rue Montgallet ont des firmwares "PC", et sont inutilisables sur Mac !


----------



## Tajah (14 Janvier 2008)

OUi en effet c'était bien un de mes doutes par rapport à Montgallet, heureusement que je ne me suis pas jeté dessus et ai préféré demandé avant d'acheter. En tout cas je me rend compte que finalment ce n'est pas aussi simple que cela que de faire evoluer son mac (si on veut rester dans une gamme moyenne bien sur)   En tout cas je continue à chercher et au final je crois que je vais peut être finir par me rabattre sur des sites étranger (galère galère)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2008)

Tajah a dit:


> OUi en effet c'était bien un de mes doutes par rapport à Montgallet, heureusement que je ne me suis pas jeté dessus et ai préféré demandé avant d'acheter. En tout cas je me rend compte que finalment ce n'est pas aussi simple que cela que de faire evoluer son mac (si on veut rester dans une gamme moyenne bien sur)   En tout cas je continue à chercher et au final je crois que je vais peut être finir par me rabattre sur des sites étranger (galère galère)



Pourquoi obligatoirement des sites étrangers ? il y a des spécialistes du Mac en France, même s'ils ne sont pas aussi nombreux qu'on le voudrait, Macway, ICLG, la FNAC et quelques autres peuvent fournir du matos dédié à nos chères machines, que ce soit en magasin, ou sur internet !


----------



## Dramis (14 Janvier 2008)

Tajah a dit:


> Je souhaiterai changer ma carte Graphique actuel: une Nvidia Geforce 6600Le 128Mo par une autre carte plus performante.



Un mac c'est pas une bonne idée pour jouer à celui qui a la plus grosse...  Ca coute cher et ça sert pas a grand chose.

Qu'elles sont tes problèmes qui t'amène à penser que tu dois changer ta carte graphique et que les 128 meg sont insuffisant?

Pour ton mac (pciexpress) il y a que la ati x1900 xt 256meg de ram qui te coutera a peu près 350 euro, tu peux toujours aussi acheter une carte pc et changer toi même le firmware pour une version mac, google va t'aider là dessus, mais il te faudra un pc et sans garantie de succès.  A toi de voir si ça vaut la peine.


----------



## pixieguy (14 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Excellent conseil ... Pour gaspiller des sous ! Je te rappelle que même si les cartes vidéo des Mac existent aussi dans le monde PC, elles utilisent des firmwares différents, et celles de la rue Montgallet ont des firmwares "PC", et sont inutilisables sur Mac !


Bonsoir,
Permets moi de revenir sur ton message Pascal 77.
Ce que tu dis n'est pas tout à fait exact concernant Rue Mongallet!
Certaines boutiques acceptent de commander des cartes graphiques avec des firmewares mac. Il faut chercher un peu. De plus il est toujours possible de flasher une carte PC en mac, voir ce site 
Et pour tout type de machine! Evidemment il faut mettre les mains dans le camboui!
Ce n'est pas parce que l'on est sous Mac qu'il faut ne toucher à rien. Les machines sont aussi ouvertes que le PC. 
Autrement il y a la société "France Systèmes " à Clamart qui pratique des prix corrects et qui a des techniciens compétents.
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2008)

pixieguy a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Permets moi de revenir sur ton message Pascal 77.
> Ce que tu dis n'est pas tout à fait exact concernant Rue Mongallet!
> Certaines boutiques acceptent de commander des cartes graphiques avec des firmewares mac. Il faut chercher un peu.



A quel prix ?



pixieguy a dit:


> De plus il est toujours possible de flasher une carte PC en mac, voir ce site



Oui, possible, mais assez aléatoire, et ça demande d'avoir le matos nécessaire (dont un PC), gros investissement sans garantie de résultat, faut être un poil maso, quand on peux avoir la même chose, en sûr, et moins cher 



pixieguy a dit:


> Et pour tout type de machine! Evidemment il faut mettre les mains dans le camboui!
> Ce n'est pas parce que l'on est sous Mac qu'il faut ne toucher à rien. Les machines sont aussi ouvertes que le PC.
> Autrement il y a la société "France Systèmes " à Clamart qui pratique des prix corrects et qui a des techniciens compétents.
> @+



Toujours cette histoire de prix, économiser 30  sur le prix de la carte pour en faire 300 de frais à côté :mouais:


----------



## pixieguy (15 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A quel prix ?



 Sur certaines promotions le prix divisé par 5.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, possible, mais assez aléatoire, et ça demande d'avoir le matos nécessaire (dont un PC), gros investissement sans garantie de résultat, faut être un poil maso, quand on peux avoir la même chose, en sûr, et moins cher



 Refrain connu!



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toujours cette histoire de prix, économiser 30  sur le prix de la carte pour en faire 300 de frais à côté :mouais:



Pfff! cette remarque fais long feu... et je te laisse les derniers maux car on sent que c'est l'expérience qui parle!
@+


----------



## Tajah (18 Janvier 2008)

Bon Je vais essayer de vous répondre à chacun par rapport à et discussion:

*Dramis:* Je me rend compte que ma carte n'est plus à niveau dés que je tente de regarder un film en HD au format 720i ou 1080i. Perso ça m'ennuie un peu, de plus sous motion pareil impossible d'avoir un rendu correct sans attendre un temps fou (ok y''aura toujours de l'attente mais la diminuer serait pas mal; ça sert à ça une machine non? à se faciliter la vie)

*Pascal177:* pourquoi acheter à l'etranger: très simple, quand on voit comment on se fou de notre tronche ici côté prix et bien honnêtement je préfère regarder le marché ailleurs. Si on est si bon en France et bien on devrait vendre à nos concitoyens à des prix honnêtes et pas tenter de nous entuber entre nous.En bref tant que je serai pas milliardaire (j'ai éspoir) et bien j'acheterai un même produit à celui qui le vendra moins chère (bon bien  sur il faut que la différence soit notable sinon je prend en france   )

Et pour revenir à mon problème: Pixeguy et bien peut être pourquoi pas faire de la bricole (j'ai vécu PC pendant un bout de temps) donc je sais ce que c'est.
En tout cas au final j'arrive au résultat suivant, si tu veux pas mettre 350euros dans une carte  graphique et bien tu l'as dans l'os. C'est quand même pas normal je pense mais ce n'est que mon avis.
En tout cas je tenais à tous vous remercier pour votre aide; ça je l'avoue ça fait très plaisir de pas se sentir seule.
Merci.


----------



## Dramis (18 Janvier 2008)

Tu peux toujours tenter ta chance sur ebay...    Mais tu ne feras pas le deal du siècle...


----------



## Tajah (18 Janvier 2008)

Je t'avouerai que j'y ai déja fait un saut sans gros résultat. Mais entre temps suis allé sur l'apple store france et suis tombé sur ça:

Le seul hic à nouveau c'est qu'apple l'affiche pour Mac pro sans autres détails particuliers. pourtant c'ets exctement le même type de carte qui pourrait très bien me convenir, qu'en pensez vous? quel serait la différence entre mon powermac G5 et le mac pro pour que la carte ne soit pas adaptable (mis à part processeur Intel et power pc) ??


----------



## Dramis (18 Janvier 2008)

Tajah a dit:
			
		

> Le seul hic à nouveau c'est qu'apple l'affiche pour Mac pro sans autres détails particuliers. pourtant c'ets exctement le même type de carte qui pourrait très bien me convenir, qu'en pensez vous? quel serait la différence entre mon powermac G5 et le mac pro pour que la carte ne soit pas adaptable (mis à part processeur Intel et power pc) ??



Ca ne fonctionnera pas, dans le powermac il y a un openfirmware, alors que sur le macpro c'est soit de efi 32 bits et les tout dernier efi 64 bits.  Les firmwares sur la carte doivent être compatibles.

Désolé...


----------



## Tajah (19 Janvier 2008)

:mouais:  ok tu viens de m'achever


----------

